
What strategies do you use to keep your password hidden from video cameras? - dustfinger
I work in an environment with many video cameras. When I am at my desk there are two video cameras filming me, one from behind and the other from the front. I have determined that there are only two locations in the building where I can safely sign into my computer or mobile device.<p>1. up against the bathroom door &#x2F; in the bathroom itself
2. at my desk as long as I put a blind up around my keyboard &#x2F; device.<p>Since I have been working in this high security environment I have become hyper-sensitive to camera locations when unlocking my laptop &#x2F; mobile device both at work and in public locations. I have a habit of unlocking my device at my desk before moving about and if I forget I walk back to my desk and sit down just to unlock the device.<p>I am curious how others cope &#x2F; avoid having their password recorded by video cameras when bio-metric authentication or password management apps are not an option. I am also curious how many have just not been considering this threat and now have their passwords recorded by an unknown number of security cameras.
======
matt_the_bass
Are these personal devices or work devices?

If personal then this is no different than any camera in any “public” place
and I’m not sure there’s anything you can do about it.

If work devices then you should raise this issue with your it/security
department. Ask them is it ok that the security team with access to the
cameras have access to your it passwords. If yes, no issue. If no, they should
figure out a solution.

Side question: why are biometric and/or password managers not an option?

~~~
dustfinger
These are work devices. That is good advice to raise this issue with my
department manager. The experience has made me more aware of my surroundings
even with my own personal devices. I have never worked for a firm before with
such high surveillance.

Biometric / password managers are not an option simply because the devices
that I have been issued are not setup for it. I am still not totally sold on
biometrics for authentication, but I agree that they would solve this
particular problem.

Thanks for your input.

